# Some New Equipment Worth a Look



## AlFulchino (Apr 22, 2012)

I plan on buying these in the next yr:

although i have yet to have the need to spray one insecticide thus far during my professional career, i can see using this ...

Agrisolar Solutions INtelligent Insect Killer

http://www.agrisolarsolutionsusa.com/Intelligent-Solar-Insect-Killer-Model/dp/B005PO7V8K

and 

a pocket sized Acid Meter from Atago

http://www.atago.net/english/products_acid.php

or http://www.sysmex.nl/index.asp?id=17429

just wanted to share !!! hope these help someone


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesnt really explain how it kills insects did it?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like it is a solar powered bug zapper? Not sure what the bowl is for other than collecting bodies.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats what it looks like to me also but do you think a little buh zapper could cover a 5 acre spread?


----------



## BobF (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a light that attracts bugz that end up falling into a pan of water. I've rigged up something similar to trap fleas from my practice-wife's cats. A light over water with dish soap added. It actually works pretty well.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Apr 23, 2012)

I would have guessed a bird bath with a night light ......


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 23, 2012)

GerardVineyard said:


> I would have guessed a bird bath with a night light ......


Bird bath buffet


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 21, 2012)

I've got a bug zapper over water, ...except the trout eat the bugs


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> I've got a bug zapper over water, ...except the trout eat the bugs


 Nice, so you get to match the hatch! LOL


----------

